# JD 7600 Starving for fuel???



## Shady Lane (May 24, 2011)

I've got a 1994 JD 7600 MFWD that is giving me grief this winter with fuel problems.

Its been wanting to die, run rough and run out of power.

Clearly seems to be a fuel problem.

I've changed the fuel filters, the transfer pump and the fuel line from the inline filter to the transfer pump. As well as draining the water traps and adding conditioners and antigel.

Still no better.

Anybody got any ideas?

I hear there is a screen on the end of of the suction line, how do you get at this to clean or change it?

Any help appreciated.

It's also 0F here....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Sounds like fuel but an air issue might cause similar problems. Just another thing to check.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

If it has an electric fuel pump in the tank there is a screen on the bottom. You access it from inside the cab, you pull the floormat up and there should be some screws that hold a cover down in the floor and you can get to the top of the tank from there. I had a 6400 that was doing the same thing and the bottom of the pump was covered with trashc


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Also look at the connection of the tube to the top of the tank where it 90's.....and inspect tube all the way down to the screen, I have heard take of them developing a crack and sucking air.....usually will run well if full of fuel. Does it keep it's prime?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

And also I forgot to mention at the time mine did that it was sucking so hard that it had collapsed the fuel line as well so I went ahead and replace the line from the tank up to the engine.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> And also I forgot to mention at the time mine did that it was sucking so hard that it had collapsed the fuel line as well so I went ahead and replace the line from the tank up to the engine.


I have seen that as well and it had us baffled for a bit as well


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I have had a piece of silicon wedge in a 90 on a case ih jx 100u and cause similar problems


----------



## robd (Sep 10, 2014)

I have one (1993) and it had a similar problem I put an air compressor on the pump end and blew air back through it to the tank. This seems to have fixed it. This was after several new fuel filters, a replacement fuel pump etc etc.

I also replaced the primary filter that was forward of the cab on the left hand side of the motor. It is made of pressed metal parts and over time had loosened up allowing air to leak back into the line.

Good Luck


----------



## Shady Lane (May 24, 2011)

Still battling this thing, I have changed the filters multiple times, changed the lift pump, bled the system over and over. It will pump fuel out the bleed screw with the primer pump. It will start with a lot of fiddling around, run for about 20 seconds and then die. When trying to restart it will crank and crank and not even produce smoke, obvious lack of fuel.

I've wondered about a faulty fuel shut off solenoid perhaps?

Or more likely a cracked line that is drawing air.

I have blown air back through the lines into the tank as well as pressurized the tank and forced fuel out through the lines but not having much luck here.


----------



## mikehur (Jun 13, 2011)

I had a similar problem once that was caused by a blockage in the return line to the tank.


----------



## Shady Lane (May 24, 2011)

I have found a slight leak on the return line at the #3 injector, would that let air into the system and cause the problem?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Can you post the s/n of the injection pump? Have you tried running it out of a jerry can? If you hook up a fuel line and place a can of diesel above the pump and it still acts up you can eliminate the supply line to the tank as the problem. If it solves the problem, great. If not i'm thinking the injection pump may be toast. How many hrs on the tractor? I replaced one on a 7410 at around 13,000 hrs.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Shady Lane said:


> I have found a slight leak on the return line at the #3 injector, would that let air into the system and cause the problem?


Any leak could potentially be the cause, besides that, those small leaks become large leaks in a minute. I don't like leaks of any kind, I would fix the leak at the injector and try again.....I know it's a pita but those sorta problems usually are, good luck. Don't know if you answered my previous post or not....is it keeping a prime?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Is tank venting? Which type inj pump rotary or inline?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I would maybe replace the grommets on each side of the injectors.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Any leak could potentially be the cause, besides that, those small leaks become large leaks in a minute.


Although a leak on return line is messy it will not affect engine performance IE will not keep engine from running.


----------



## Shady Lane (May 24, 2011)

10,400 hours on the tractor.

Ran it out of a jerry can and seems to run fine, has to be a cracked line somewhere and letting it suck air but a small enough leak you can prime it and get it running for a couple minutes.

Now to find the leak!

So much fun when it's 0F!!!

Grrr


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Patience, you'll find it and it'll be that "ah ha" moment! It may be just me, but whenever working on these types of problems, I like to clean everything good and observe real well, which is why I would fix that aforementioned leak......


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I think I would go ahead and change all the rubber hose whether it needs it or not, cheap and simple to do and you'll have the peace of mind knowing that it shouldn't let you down later on.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I had the fuel pick line crack just inside of the fuel tank about 3" from top tank on my NH TS135A. This caused it to suck air on less than a completely full tank.

There was a design problem in that fuel sloshing back and forth in the tank caused the pickup line (solid metal) to bend back and forth, front to back. NH had a redesign where there was both a baffle and re-enforcement to prevent it from flexing.

You might check for a small crack inside the tank.

I also had the pickup screen filter at the bottom of the tank on my IH 966 get clogged with crud which looked like rust flakes, shortly after switching to bio-diesel. Drained the tank, cleaned the junk, put the screen back--no more problems.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine did exactly the same thing Ralph, JD came up with a revised pickup that had a spring that compressed on the bottom of the pickup to prevent side to side movement....


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

We've had lots of trouble with the fabric covered rubber fuel lines Deere used on the 6000 series. The rubber rots on the inside but you can't tell due to the fabric coating. The dealer even installed a check in the the fuel line on our old 6310 along with all new lines. I replaced all the lines on one of our 6420s a few years ago and I'm sure the other will need it soon.


----------

